# 3 Deer Down..But Tough Hunting



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

South Texas is green and the hunting is tough.. Myself and a couple of buds hunted last Thurs-Sun a few miles west of hwy 16 South of Jourdaton and let me tell you what GREEN!! I hunted openening weekend about 10 miles South of Tilden and we thought all the deer died off over the summer and this was no different. The deer are not coming to corn very well so we had to try and find trails to set up on.. the problem is that there are really no distinct bedding and feeding areas.. the deer can just stand up and start eating..after moving around and figuring the deer out we did all manage to get a doe.. no bone on this trip but anytime 3 guys can go out with stick and string and all come home with meat its a successful hunt.. going to take my daughter out this weekend for some rifle hunting...Walker 

I know, without pictures, this post is meaningless


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like you were hunting our ranch. I think our deer have sworn off corn.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Our's are eating acorns by day and corn at night. 

BTW Congrats on the skinheads.....


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

The deer were not coming to the corn like usual. I no it is green and a big moon, but our deer normally like to eat corn. The corn stayed on the ground most of the weekend. For some reason the deer were acting skiddish all over our pasture. Something was going on and I didn't like it. Hopefully things will start to pick up and we need a freeze bad.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Sounds like you were hunting our ranch. I think our deer have sworn off corn.


 and ours too. Still like springtime. We only had one guy show up last weekend and he said nothing was out. Very dissapointing. Hope it will change for the weekend.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

The young bucks were all over our feeders/corn. The doe were hard to come by though. I seen at least 8 different <2.5yo bucks on my feeder and only 4 doe from Thursday morning thru Sunday morn.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Slow all the way out to Sonora as well.
Lots of acorns yet...


----------

